# Mudpuppy



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Marietta Ohio mudpuppy my daughter sent me this pic this morning. I guess its on Facebook. I'm not on facebook so check it out. That is a dandy mudpuppy


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you know if it was released back alive? Could it be a Hellbender? Doesn't look quite right for one though....


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't have Facebook so I didn't get to read the article hopefully it was. the Gill sticks out on the side of the mudpuppy it does not on a hellbender


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I would cut my line and not touch


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

We had a place on the Muskingum outside of Beverly at Luke Chute dam. I was fishing for bluegill to use for flathead bait and caught a mudpuppy about 5 inches long. I cut my line. I wasn't touching that freaky looking thing lol. Probably would have been great flathead bait.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Caught one at West Branch probably 20 years ago. The noise they make sounds like a bark! Let it go to bark another day.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ever see a golden albino GFP axolotl?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

MikeC said:


> Caught one at West Branch probably 20 years ago. The noise they make sounds like a bark! Let it go to bark another day.





milkdud said:


> We had a place on the Muskingum outside of Beverly at Luke Chute dam. I was fishing for bluegill to use for flathead bait and caught a mudpuppy about 5 inches long. I cut my line. I wasn't touching that freaky looking thing lol. Probably would have been great flathead bait.


I have a river lot on 266 just up from the mouth of Meig's creek 👍


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Caught one in a River by Newton falls released it got another mommy out five min later all the minnows were dead. Maybe the slime or something


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Minnow not mommy lol


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Hatchetman said:


> Do you know if it was released back alive? Could it be a Hellbender? Doesn't look quite right for one though....


Mudpuppy. Gills on the outside. We catch them early in the spring when the water is really cold. Creek mouths are a good spot to accidentally catch one.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

One word.. 'SNIP' I know they are just a salamander but they freak me out. I will pick up any salamander but those things give me the willys. I used to catch them at Ellis lock on the Muskingum late winter early spring.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Reminds me of when I was a kid one time me and my dad were running a trot line in the Tombigbee River (Mississippi).

Got to a hook and I pulled up a big slimy eel. Grabbed a pair of pliers and clamped down on the shank of the hook so I could shake it off, and the thing coiled around my hand and started squeezing.

The harder it squeezed my hand, the harder my hand gripped the pliers and held the hook. I had it, and it had me, and we had each other.

Dad sitting there laughing at me of course. I finally used my other hand to uncoil the thing and let go with the pliers, then it flopped all over me and the boat. By the time I finally got it off the hook and back in the water, everything was covered with slime.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Reminds me of when I was a kid one time me and my dad were running a trot line in the Tombigbee River (Mississippi).
> 
> Got to a hook and I pulled up a big slimy eel. Grabbed a pair of pliers and clamped down on the shank of the hook so I could shake it off, and the thing coiled around my hand and started squeezing.
> 
> ...


Hahaha that one got me laughing 😃 great memories man 👍


----------

